# Aristo U25B Sound & Battery Install



## oceansidean (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anyone have a wiring diagram or pictures for installing a QSI Magnum & battery into an Aristo Craft U25B?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends how new your loco is. If it's a newer one it's plug and play. what is the battery for your looking to install. Little more detail on what you are trying to accomplish. Later RJD


----------



## oceansidean (Dec 27, 2010)

This is not a plug and play loco. I would like to install a QSI Magnum with gwire receiver and the Aristo 22v battery as I have the gwire and battery on hand. I am also open to any info for installing a Phoenix System, not sure what battery to use somewhere betwen 14-22v I suppose. I tried one install on my own & fried the decoder, I may have wired the track power/battery power switch incorrectly, not sure. what went wrong.


----------



## oceansidean (Dec 27, 2010)

This is not a plug and play loco. I would like to install a QSI Magnum with gwire receiver and the Aristo 22v battery as I have the gwire and battery on hand. I am also open to any info for installing a Phoenix System, not sure what battery to use somewhere betwen 14-22v I suppose. I tried one install on my own & fried the decoder, I may have wired the track power/battery power switch incorrectly, not sure. what went wrong. I also just getting familiar with searching & using the forum.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you live in Oceanside California? If so, you can come by my place or I can drop by your place... I'm in Carlsbad. 

Greg


----------



## oceansidean (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, I live in Oceanside. I would like to come by and discuss this with you as time permits. I've viewed your website, I'll check out your site and see if we can get together by email instead of on the forum.
John


----------

